# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear y el cambio climático

## Jonasino

> La comunidad científica ha confirmado que las emisiones de dióxido de carbono (CO2) derivadas de actividades industriales, en especial las que utilizan combustibles fósiles, y el efecto invernadero que estas emisiones producen sobre la atmósfera, son responsables en gran parte del cambio climático global que se ha experimentado en los últimos años. Para que este calentamiento no vaya en aumento, es necesario controlar estas emisiones en la medida de lo posible. 
> 
> Dos importantes retos
> 
> En los próximos años se presentarán dos importantes retos: será necesario incrementar el suministro eléctrico a una sociedad en desarrollo socioeconómico creciente, y a la vez mitigar las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero.
> 
> En este sentido la energía nuclear, cuyas emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero son insignificantes, es una de las mejores soluciones a este problema. La nuclear no solo contribuye a reducir las emisiones contaminantes, sino que también produce grandes cantidades de energía para satisfacer el desarrollo futuro.
> 
> Actualmente las emisiones totales a nivel global por cualquier actividad suponen más de 31 Gt de CO2, donde Gt = 1 gigatoneladas, que equivale a mil millones de toneladas. Eso significa que se emiten más de 31 mil millones de toneladas en total de gases contaminantes cada año. 
> ...








Para quien le pueda interesar éste es el estudio completo

ENERGIA_2014.pdf

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/el-exp...mbio-climatico

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),Los terrines (06-feb-2015),REEGE (06-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para hacer frente a las necesidades energéticas futuras y reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, la única opción viable a día de hoy es la energía nuclear. No se puede confiar un sistema al 100% basado en energías renovables que dependen directamente del medio natural.

¿Qué es peligrosa? Eso ya lo sabemos, pero es que no hay otra alternativa viable a día de hoy.

Además, tiene un potencial enorme en cuánto investigación y desarrollo:

- Reactores más seguros y de mayor rendimiento.
- Posible uso en un futuro de los residuos nucleares.
- Posible uso del torio como combustible nuclear, del cual se dice que podría ser el combustible perfecto.

Las ventajas del torio respecto al uranio son abrumadorass:

- Su abundancia es mucho mayor. Se dice que hay probadas unas reservas de unos 3.000.000 de toneladas.
- El torio es aprovechable en un 100%, mientras que del uranio sólo es aprovechable una mínima parte.
- Es mucho más seguro.

Y sin duda, la estrella: la fusión nuclear, esperemos que algún día sea viable.

----------

Jonasino (07-feb-2015),Los terrines (06-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

JLázaro, de verdad que firmaría tu último post con el que estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
Desgraciadamente las renovables son un futuro a desear, no un presente y la nuclear de momento es la única solución.
Seré apasionado en estos temas, pero claro, mirad mi perfil...
Lo que me pone a cien es no contar con nucleares suficientes en España, sobre todo las no finalizadas por motivos políticos o de vil chataje. Si hubieramos terminado Valdecaballeros, Lemoniz etc no estaríamos ahora (como este invierno) quemando miles de toneladas de carbón importado, ensuciando la atmósfera de CO2 cuando el aire y el sol no nos regalan suficiente maná para abastecer nuestra demanda (que por lo menos parece que va subiendo poco a poco)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que me pone a cien es no contar con nucleares suficientes en España, *sobre todo las no finalizadas por motivos políticos o de vil chataje*.


Las centrales de Lemóniz y Valdecaballeros duelen mucho verlas así... estando como estaban, había que haberlas terminado sí o sí. Cientos de miles de millones de pesetas tirados a la basura. Encima, los estamos teniendo que sufragar nosotros. Esos 4.000 MW aprox. que habrían supuesto de forma estable, nos habrían venido a las mil maravillas.

Tarde o temprano nos hará falta otra nueva generación de centrales nucleares sí o sí. Espero que cuando esto remonte se empiece a pensar algo para en un futuro al menos tener unos 15, y a ser posible, centrales con más de 2 reactores... vamos, en los terrenos actuales de la CN Valdecaballeros se podrían tirar abajo esas moles de hormigón ya inútiles, restaurar el embalse para refrigeración y hacer una central en condiciones, por ejemplo 4 EPR.

----------

Jonasino (07-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El desarrollo de nuevos reactores y el impulso de tecnologías más avanzadas permitirán que haya más diversidad de combustibles y más aprovechamiento del combustible nuclear actual.
> Combustible MOX
> 
> MOX, abreviatura de Mixed Oxide (Mezcla de Óxidos), es un tipo de combustible utilizado en los reactores nucleares de fisión compuesto por una mezcla de óxido de uranio natural, uranio reprocesado o uranio empobrecido, y óxido de plutonio. La proporción de plutonio en este combustible varía de un 3% a un 10%.
> 
> Este combustible se comporta de una forma similar a la del uranio de bajo enriquecimiento para el que se diseñaron la mayoría de los reactores nucleares de agua ligera (LWR).
> 
> Cuando se producen las recargas de combustible, la mayoría del Plutonio-239 se consume en el reactor, ya que se comporta como el Uranio-235 y sus fisiones liberan una cantidad equivalente de energía. Cuanto más alto sea el quemado, menos plutonio queda en el combustible irradiado, pero un valor típico del plutonio en el combustible irradiado es de un 1%, siendo unas dos terceras partes Plutonio-239.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/el-exp...t=WyJ0b3JpbyJd

----------

